# I now support PayPal a bit more



## HaitiBrother (Apr 24, 2014)

I wasn't always a huge fan, but man, did they ever win me over.

They helped me sort out issues with my account and got OVH on the line and even had them help to resolve the issue, saved me $50 that OVH was trying to silently charge me.

Showed $90 CAD, they tried to process $133.90 CAD


----------



## Nett (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## mhosts (Apr 24, 2014)

I don't see how they can "silently" charge you. All payment amounts (whether recurring or not) need to be authorized first. 

Did you setup an automatic payment profile to which they requested a higher amount after the fact? More details might help others possibly prevent similar situations.


----------



## HaitiBrother (Apr 24, 2014)

mhosts said:


> I don't see how they can "silently" charge you. All payment amounts (whether recurring or not) need to be authorized first.
> 
> Did you setup an automatic payment profile to which they requested a higher amount after the fact? More details might help others possibly prevent similar situations.


Yes, but PayPal stated "On our end it's trying to charge you $133.90 USD"

and on the payment page itself it shows $90

Long story short it was a bug in their systems.


----------



## jarland (Apr 24, 2014)

PayPal isn't so bad. If you can comprehend just a fraction of the shit they get every day you can understand why they sometimes do what they do.


----------



## HostNurse (Apr 25, 2014)

We have been using them for years and never had any major issues with them through these years. PayPal is widely used and recommended.


----------



## GelHost (Apr 25, 2014)

I think paypal is one of the best payment gateway which I ever used. So plus one for that.


----------



## zionvps (May 7, 2014)

+1 for paypal.  Currently we are also using them and never has issues. You only get locked out if you do shady things with it

Also forgot to mention  that once, i made a subscription and forgot to cancel it. It was free for first month but charged me $220 next month. It was completely my fault but nevertheless i contacted paypal and described my condition.

I got this in the reply. I guess it happened because it was my first time with this kind of problem.



> Dear xxx,
> 
> As the payment was sent as part of a billing agreement, it is considered to be
> an authorized payment. However, as a courtesy to you, we have issued you a
> ...


----------

